# wading in an X-Trail



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Do any of you have any experience of wading in an X-Trail?
do you have probs with water ingress through the doors?
what is the maximum depth of water that you go through without getting ya feet wet?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The safe depth to go to would be just above front bumper level, although I made a water crossing upto bonnet level with no water leaks at all through the door sills. That catch is that you need to keep your momentum and do it as fast as you can, meaning, don't just sit there in a pool of water admiring the fish LOL


----------



## roj1943 (Aug 10, 2006)

The best car for wading is a very leaky one, ideally without doors. Any waterproof car in water is a potential boat, so always carry an anchor, flares, food and a nubile companion in case you get marooned on a desert island. I should hate to see anyone floating past my house in a XT-Boat. A few 4x4s have come a cropper in the mud on our local beach near Weston-super-Mare. As far as I know, some are still there under the mud.

   
Roger


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

lol - the intention is not to admire the fishes - but yu can never tell. If yu read one of my other posts, the guys I go green laning with found a 1foot deep pothole in the middle of a lake crossing last time - not sure how the exy wud have liked that!!!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The trick is to test the depth of every water crossing you do, either by letting the boys with big toys do it first or going for a qucik swim/walk with a stick. That will make sure you don't get any surprises when you do the water crossing.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

they always go first (and last) - that way i hope i can be pulled out one way or another apparently this was a slimey muddy slick - i dont think anyone fancied wading in it - or getting stuck fur that matter


----------

